# Businesses wanting to offer mobile coffee set ups....



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I currently offer kit outs of customer vehicles to set up mobile coffee businesses and am looking to work with any businesses that may want to offer this to their customers.....


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Let me know if you are setting up a new coffee business and we can send you a quote to get you started!


----------

